# New to Pest Control



## swamisant (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi,

I have been using Ortho Home Defense for the perimeter of the house. Not great results. I have a large concrete patio and i see small holes on one of the corners (looks like beatles or ants). I see both dead ants and beetles after I sprayed them but i need guidance on what other pest solutions i can use which are not very dangerous but can be applied around the perimeter for good pest control and also possibly help from termite protection?


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

The pretty much "do all" answer is bifen. There are more advanced things out there, typically that give a longer residual, stuff like Suspend SC that I use in the house. But for outdoor perimeter treatment, bifen will serve you well:

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-xts-p-1236.html

One thing I'll say, bug control is a coverage game, the more you apply to areas bugs might land, the more that will die. A mistblower is a great tool for getting these chemicals out there, depending on if you have another use for it, mistblowing for bugs causes mass extinction events in your front lawn.


----------

